# Marking Body Posts



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

Hey guys whats the easiest way to mark body post holes on a body already painted & you can't see where the body posts are.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

For me, Trinity "No Brainer" (that's what they are called) body post markers.


----------



## Butch (Jun 7, 2004)

I would first line up the body the way you want it. Then remove the body and put a drop of oil on the top of the body post. Carefully set the body on with it lined up. take the body off, there should be a drop of oil where each of the posts touch. I do this with the front posts first. After mounting the front posts then do the back.
Butch


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

Here ya go...

https://www.ssl-stormerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/seekpart.pl?pn=IMXRCO9485


----------



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks guys for your replies. Picked up the LEDS Kevin.


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

Glad I could help.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

While it is better to figure out how to mount the body before painting, I always paint my body first :lol:

Recently I have used a ruler to help when mounting a body. Since plastic body posts tend to bend, trying to eyeball everything can result in less than satisfactory results. By at least measuring the distance in-between the front body posts where they *mount to the chassis* (for example), you can use a Sharpie to mark that distance on the body before locating your hole.

Since most bodies are symetrical you can measure distances from front or back & side of the body to the mounting holes to make sure they are equal on each side. For example if the front left hole will be 10mm front the front of the body and 15 mm from the side, the front right hole should be the same. Then I would confirm that the holes are the same distance apart as the body posts mounting positions on the chassis. You can also measure cross distances, but you might need a flexible rules. Remember if you use a ruler to help line up the holes always make sure to measure twice and cut once.

Again, always measure first where the body posts *mount to the chassis*. I've made the mistake of measuring the distance between the top of bent body posts which ultimately threw off the holes and resulted in a poorly mounted car. Even if you are going to use the LED product linked in a previous post, I would still use a ruler to make sure the body posts weren't bent. While it is ideal to always use new body posts for each new body (so you can cut them to exact length), with a little time and patience you can save some money by reusing old posts.


----------

